
Investing Can Prevent Climate Change - RickJWagner
https://www.worth.com/contributor/how-your-investing-can-prevent-climate-change/
======
tropicalia
Sure it can, in principle.

But (massive) empirical evidence demonstrates that, by and large - the private
sector won't do the right thing (or even "the common sense thing"), in this
regard -- at least not at adequate scale -- unless it is very tightly
regulated.

------
RickJWagner
I have a long-range plan (similar to what's suggested by Jack Bogle), but this
sounds like a good alternative for those that have room for climate protection
in their investing scheme.

~~~
RickJWagner
"The report also found that sea levels are at the highest ever recorded."

That one really confuses me. I know parts of the US were under water at some
point-- surely they would have been higher then?

Some of the other claims seem a bit far, also.

Am I wrong?

